# domain ohne www nicht erreichbar!



## Freak2k5 (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Confixx ne Domain eingerichtet....

der aufruf über http://www.domain.de funktioniert auch, der aufruf über domain.de aber nicht...
es kommt ein confixxbild wo drin steht domain.de not aviable!

Woran kann das liegen?

Freak


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2005)

Hast du Confixx korrekt eingerichtet bzw. eingestellt, sodass die Website auch ohne die überflüssige Subdomain „www“ erreichbar ist?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2005)

In der Apache vHost-Datei muss in deinem VHost letztlich ein Serveralias domain.de auftauchen. Wie du das in Confixx setzt, kann ich dir mangels Erfahrung damit nicht sagen.


----------

